# Storage Facility that will receive packages?



## NOB3125

We may well be entering the early stages of dementia, as witness our decision to buy an apartment in Orleans (along with my daughter's family). We would like to order Ikea- and Overstock-type items and have them shipped to a storage facility, which would receive them and put in storage, pending our arrival. Has anyone any experience along this line, particularly in/near Orleans? Many thanks.


----------



## Chrissippus

IKEA Orléans Ardon 45160 - Magasin Meubles Décoration


ᐅ Retrouvez les offres et informations pratiques de votre magasin de meubles et décoration IKEA Orléans : horaires d'ouverture, adresse, contacts et services.




www.ikea.com


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you search on "stockage orleans" you'll find any number of self-storage places, but I'm not so sure any of them will accept deliveries and put them away for you. Most advertise 24 hour access and such and seem to be simple rentals of the "box" without administrative features. (There may also be liability considerations for providing that sort of "blind" receiving and storage shipments. Or maybe I just watch too many police programs. <g>) 

But delivery services have gotten much better here than they used to be and with many of these sorts of things, I'd be careful about buying stuff sight un-seen from afar. Just be aware that the items available here from IKEA are somewhat different from the "same" items in the US, mostly due to size. (Read in interesting article saying how IKEA had to make their products bigger for sale in the US due to the much larger size of US homes.) Besides, IKEA doesn't deliver for free (and actually has rather steep delivery charges, certainly compared to many other of the "usual" round of basic furniture stores in France).


----------



## NOB3125

Bevdeforges said:


> If you search on "stockage orleans" you'll find any number of self-storage places, but I'm not so sure any of them will accept deliveries and put them away for you. Most advertise 24 hour access and such and seem to be simple rentals of the "box" without administrative features. (There may also be liability considerations for providing that sort of "blind" receiving and storage shipments. Or maybe I just watch too many police programs. <g>)
> 
> But delivery services have gotten much better here than they used to be and with many of these sorts of things, I'd be careful about buying stuff sight un-seen from afar. Just be aware that the items available here from IKEA are somewhat different from the "same" items in the US, mostly due to size. (Read in interesting article saying how IKEA had to make their products bigger for sale in the US due to the much larger size of US homes.) Besides, IKEA doesn't deliver for free (and actually has rather steep delivery charges, certainly compared to many other of the "usual" round of basic furniture stores in France).


Thanks, Bev. We knew about the different furniture sizes and, of course, the smaller sizes are much better suited to our apartment. (I notice you were kind enough to refer to American "houses" being larger, tactfully avoiding reference to so many giant American butts!). We visited IKEA in Paris and they have a store in Orleans. We are actually just trying to get as much done before we arrive as possible since we will be there for just a few months a year, at least initially. We had used this procedure on a previous house purchase in the US, but of course it was much easier to arrange here. We may just have to wait until we arrive to accomplish much furniture buying.


----------



## bhamham

I'm buying furniture now and can tell you that stocks are very depleted, at least in the styles and colors I'm after. The IKEA I'm nearest to is out of a lot of items. Some items not at the store can be delivered, however, delivery to me is 99 euros so need to be tactical in ordering. Waiting a few months until they replenish stock might be a good idea.


----------



## NOB3125

bhamham said:


> I'm buying furniture now and can tell you that stocks are very depleted, at least in the styles and colors I'm after. The IKEA I'm nearest to is out of a lot of items. Some items not at the store can be delivered, however, delivery to me is 99 euros so need to be tactical in ordering. Waiting a few months until they replenish stock might be a good idea.


I've been concerned about this since, of course, we are seeing this in the U.S. also. Looks like waiting may be our only option anyway. (I noticed your i.d. which I took to be short for Birmingham. We are in Birmingham, Alabama)
Thanks for the response.


----------



## BraveHorse

I'm not sure it's possible, but you may try to order from a local store which has some stock, and tell them you'll pick up the goods (or arrange delivery) at a later date.


----------



## NOB3125

It's certainly worth a try. Thanks.


----------

